# square truffles



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

Can anyone tell me how to make them? I saw them at www.elegantcheesecakes.com

I like the way they look but can't imagine how to keep them looking square! Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

Looks like she used a mold. Temper chocolate, make truffle shell in square mold, let set, fill with ganache, seal bottom with more chocolate. Just like for making bon bons or other candies with fillings.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

pour amount of ganach into a lined pan, let set. top with another flavor, let set. finish with a third flavor, let set. 
you may also like to use metal candy "bars" to keep the uniform hight. 
when cool and firm, use a guitar or wire or knife to cut truffle into squares. enrobe with tempered couveture and set. 
or before cutting you can "ice" the top of the block of truffle with tempered couveture then cut to squares so the layering is shown off. enjoy!:lips:


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

LOL! Duh, m, that is actually in my notes from school. Now why didn't I think of that? Hahaha.


----------



## psycholucy (Mar 13, 2002)

m brown: i've never heard of candy "bars". i understand the application, but could you describe what they look like and also how you use them?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

they are heavy metal bars used to make uniform layers ie. marzipan, turffle, tart dough etc...


----------

